# Michigan Mute Swan Project-Collared Swans



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

We received some correspondence from Dave Luukkonen PhD, Wildlife Research Biologist for the DNR. For those of you that don't know, Dave coordinates many of the waterfowl research projects in the State and works with many Universities. Please see his note below regarding the project, reporting sightings, etc. At this time, the DNR will obviously not be removing these mute swans from the population, in order to track these birds and find out more about their seasonal movements, areas they utilize, locate other birds, etc.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi All,
We are beginning a mute swan research project in collaboration with USDA-Wildlife Services and Michigan State University and 30 mutes swans were leg-banded and tagged with green and white neck collars during August. These birds were captured in *Arenac, St. Clair, and Branch counties* and I wanted to make everyone aware of these marked birds in case you observe them or get reports as they move this fall/winter. Please forward any sightings of swans to me and if possible note the date, location, and collar code--all collars will begin with "M" followed by 3 numbers. We will be marking more birds over the next few years, including attaching radio transmitters to a sample and the study area will be expanded to additional areas across the state. I would be happy to provide a copy of our research proposal to anyone who would like more detailed information about the project. Let me know if you have questions or comments.

Thanks,
Dave

David R. Luukkonen, Ph.D.
Wildlife Research Biologist
Michigan Department of Natural Resources Rose Lake Research Center
8562 E. Stoll Rd.
East Lansing, MI 48823

E-mail: [email protected]
Phone: 517-641-4903, ext. 250


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

So the way I read this is I'm to shoot the collared birds and give him the numbers.



Just kidding, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## T1basser (Oct 11, 2004)

Seems kind of ridiculous to be studying a bird, we should be wiping out. But I will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

My assumption is that just maaaaayyybe this is going to be part of a scientific study that will become ammunition for a new specie/season down the road.

Why spend tax dollars managing a population when you can generate revenue from hunters willing to do it??? 


Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

KLR said:


> My assumption is that just maaaaayyybe this is going to be part of a scientific study that will become ammunition for a new specie/season down the road.
> 
> Why spend tax dollars managing a population when you can generate revenue from hunters willing to do it???
> 
> ...




That would be awesome.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

That explains why I did see 2 collared swans a couples weeks ago. I did not get close enough for numbers. Have wanting to call the DNR to find out but have not. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

KLR said:


> My assumption is that just maaaaayyybe this is going to be part of a scientific study that will become ammunition for a new specie/season down the road.
> 
> Why spend tax dollars managing a population when you can generate revenue from hunters willing to do it???
> 
> ...


Because that's a good idea, and most government bureaucracies aren't too fond of those.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

KLR said:


> My assumption is that just maaaaayyybe this is going to be part of a scientific study that will become ammunition for a new specie/season down the road.
> 
> Why spend tax dollars managing a population when you can generate revenue from hunters willing to do it???
> 
> ...


My understanding is that it is more for identifying areas the swans congregate seasonally. There are numerous areas of the State where Mutes hang out in unshootable areas in large numbers all summer, only to disappear at ice up to mystery points. I believe especially once radio transmitters are applied, it will help to identify these areas more readily. I'm 99% sure the State has no plan to have hunters managing their numbers or to hold a hunt for them.


----------



## T1basser (Oct 11, 2004)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> My understanding is that it is more for identifying areas the swans congregate seasonally. There are numerous areas of the State where Mutes hang out in unshootable areas in large numbers all summer, only to disappear at ice up to mystery points. I believe especially once radio transmitters are applied, it will help to identify these areas more readily. I'm 99% sure the State has no plan to have hunters managing their numbers or to hold a hunt for them.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> My assumption is that just maaaaayyybe this is going to be part of a scientific study that will become ammunition for a new specie/season down the road.
> 
> Why spend tax dollars managing a population when you can generate revenue from hunters willing to do it???
> 
> ...


I will second that


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Pretty sure I found one of those collared swans today in Ionia County!


----------



## Tavor (Sep 10, 2011)

Would anyone here trust the average hunter's ability to differentiate mute swans from tundra swans or even trumpeters on the fly? Guys already shoot swans thinking they're freaking snow geese.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

T1basser said:


> Seems kind of ridiculous to be studying a bird, we should be wiping out. But I will keep an eye out for them.


I heard they taste just like .... goose.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I remember about 20 years ago hunting in Ohio, Pickerel Creek. We were checking out when someone came in with two swans..... " We did well...look at the size of these snow geese " 😖


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Thread back from the dead.
There will never be a Mute swan season in Michigan, because we are a Trumpeter breeding state.
We can't even legalize doves. Gramma Audubon sure won't let us wax her pretty swans....


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Thread back from the dead.
> There will never be a Mute swan season in Michigan, because we are a Trumpeter breeding state.
> We can't even legalize doves. Gramma Audubon sure won't let us wax her pretty swans....


YEah...back from the grave...thank you for noticing . Mutes should be shot...as should doves.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup. My fault for the thread resurrection. Lol. 

I found one of the collared swans the other day and when I was trying to figure out how to report it google brought the thread up.

I reported the collar, had a couple different emails. This bird is in Ionia County. Was collared and banded at Wabasis in Kent Co. in 2017. I also had the biologist get in touch and send me the link to his dissertation. Should be some fun light reading. Lol. I'm actually looking forward to skimming through it and learning more. 

We have trumpeters who nest in the area and they fly over our yard at times. I love watching them. I have no love for the mute swans though. Just thought it was cool I found a GPS collared one.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

on a call said:


> YEah...back from the grave...thank you for noticing . Mutes should be shot...as should doves.


And sandhills!


----------



## Linda S. (11 mo ago)

Mr. Luukkonend:

I saw a Mute Swan with a green tag collar on Sunday, February 27, 2022. This was at Council Point Park in Lincoln Park Michigan. I Googled around to see if this was a Michigan tagged swan due to the "M" and found this link and your name/request to report sightinings I see there have been some recent comments so the link is still active. Attached are some photos of this swan, including a close-up showing the collar. I only saw the swan on this date - there was actually a pair of swans at this sighting. I walk there nearly daily and there were no more swan sightings after the 27th. I've been walking here since 2013 and have only seen Mute Swans about a half-dozen times and this is the first tagged swan. I also e-mailed you this message/photos - Sincerely, Linda Schaub


----------



## Linda S. (11 mo ago)

I just posted about the collared Mute Swan in Lincoln Park - could I please get some background on this swan's tagging info if possible? - Linda


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

I will tell my friend to call in the numbers of the 5 he and his friends shot last year.

great eating by the way - just a tad gamier than bald eagles.











kidding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Linda S. said:


> I just posted about the collared Mute Swan in Lincoln Park - could I please get some background on this swan's tagging info if possible? - Linda


Hello Linda! Welcome to MS com.

Put the information in here Banded Bird Encounter Report 1 (usgs.gov) and you should get the information you seek. Please let us know the results. Nice sighting!

Frank

Edit; 
Page 13 of this report or pg. 15 of the file; 
2019 Wildlife Division Annual Report (michigan.gov)
I'm very sorry to report David is no longer with us.
David Richard Luukkonen Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information (holihanatkin.com)


----------

